# Bose 501 series V ???



## Kryogen

Hey, I know thay aren't headphones, but this is the only audio forum I know.

 I can buy a pair of used bose 501 V speakers, and I wonder if they're worth it.

 Thanks alot.


----------



## Kirosia

Bose isn't exactly, uh, liked around here (for good reason, bad price to performance ratio, and horrible guerilla tactics). Chances are (99%), you can find better for less. Bose sound quality is just plain f'ed up. But if it's a good (really low) used price, it may not be bad idea. Can't really say.


----------



## Kryogen

What about the B&W 303 or 600 line???

 I wana buy Good and cheap speakers for my comp, so I'm wondering. Perhaps 300$ CAN or something, I think all I can get in that price range is 303's for like 400 or something....

 Any ideas? thx


----------



## Kirosia

Check out the speakers, etc. forum. I'm almost certain that you can find better than ANY Bose product, even in that price range.


----------



## Konranjyoutai

I dont know how much you want to spend or if you want a 2.1 or 6.1 system..But you can get one of the best sounding top of the line systems for 399.99 american. The Logitech z-680. Dont kno wmuch that is canadian but if you want th ebest i'de go for that. OR if you want a better quality but less bass i'de check out the Klipsch Promedia 5.1 Computer Speakers.


----------



## Aman

You might be able to get better help at www.audiocircles.com 

 Very good speaker website with lots of professional people there. Very helpful.

 If it were me, I'd wait. 300 dollar speakers are ... 300 dollar speakers. They aren't that great, and the quality is obvious.

 If it were me, and I HAD to buy 300 dollar speakers, I'd run and get some PSB 2B speakers. Beautiful midrange, great for classic rock.


----------



## pnrgi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Konranjyoutai* 
_I dont know how much you want to spend or if you want a 2.1 or 6.1 system..But you can get one of the *best sounding top of the line systems* for 399.99 american. The Logitech z-680. Dont kno wmuch that is canadian but if you want th ebest i'de go for that. OR if you want a better quality but less bass i'de check out the Klipsch Promedia 5.1 Computer Speakers._

 

are you on drugs?


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pnrgi* 
_are you on drugs?_

 

i think he is refering to PC speaker setups lol

 i use a pair of unpowered KRK 6 studio monitors powered by a Hafler studio amp for my pc and they are quite nice... and its not an expensive setup at all


----------



## Kirosia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pnrgi* 
_are you on drugs?_

 

Aren't we all.


----------



## Konranjyoutai

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kryogen* 
_What about the B&W 303 or 600 line???

 I wana buy Good and cheap speakers for my comp, so I'm wondering. Perhaps 300$ CAN or something, I think all I can get in that price range is 303's for like 400 or something....

 Any ideas? thx_

 


 well he said for his computer...so i simply said some of the better higher end computer speakers :/ and yes..i am on drugs o.O your point?! HUH?!


----------



## Kryogen

Uh... I have an M-audio card and a harman kardon amp. So I need standard stereo speakers.

 And I don't have more than 300$ US, really. I don't need the top of the line, and B&W 303 sound kinda really good imho.

 So?


----------



## ooheadsoo

I recommend diy. www.murphyblaster.com http://www.helarc.com/ for starters.

 madisound.com and diyaudio.com for forums.


----------



## soundboy

How big of a space are you trying to cover?

 My local Radio Shack is clearing out the Pro LX550 @ $29.95/each (they're mentioned on the Dennis Murphy website). This is, IMHO, a serious bargain. Check your local RS.


----------



## Kryogen

Uh, small bedroom.


----------



## Kryogen

Suggestions for good 300-400$ speakers???


----------

